# Awesome GTP pics



## Kurto (Aug 16, 2007)

Just poking around the web and found this - 

http://www.moreliapythons.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16096

there some sweet photos, makes me jealous I still have 12 months wait for my Level 2 license, do'h.


----------



## pugsly (Aug 16, 2007)

and 5 years to save lol..


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 16, 2007)

thats a **** hot snake!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 16, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## eladidare (Aug 16, 2007)

its alright i spose.... lol


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 16, 2007)

u know u luv it Ryan


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 16, 2007)

Now _that_ is a nice GTP 

Damn... still got 1 year and 10 months until I can upgrade. Better start saving


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 16, 2007)

I've wanted one of these fellows for years... I think I'll be waiting a few more!!! 6.5k starting for hatchies


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

5k these days, still out of most people's price range


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 16, 2007)

ugh , evil people posting pics , ugh


**must not buy a green snakey thing**


**must pay tax instead**


ugh!


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

tax can wait


----------



## kelly (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, it's green :shock:


----------



## pugsly (Aug 16, 2007)

5 if you know someone.. 7,700 advertised.

Few I've photographed.


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

pugs, i have actually seen them advertised $5000 this past season


----------



## kelly (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow they're green too :shock:


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> tax can wait


 



:shock:



Quiet you!


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

lol


LOVE YOU TROUSA!!!


lol dont know if it works with me


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> lol
> 
> 
> LOVE YOU TROUSA!!!
> ...


 

um....












no.







LOVE YOU KELLY:shock:


----------



## kelly (Aug 16, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> LOVE YOU KELLY:shock:





LOVE YOU TROUSA:shock:





(stay away hornet :evil


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 16, 2007)

just think, the way time flys, before you know it they will be worth $200 a piece and the dear snake will be a ghost GTP, or melanistic GTP. 
Suppose it wouldnt be a GTP then would it it would be a BTP

Yeah it is getting late


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

haha well at least i tried all i have drank today is 2 large cokes from hj's, can of v, can of coke, glass of milk and 2 little wine glasses of water, am hypo


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> haha well at least i tried all i have drank today is 2 large cokes from hj's, can of v, can of coke, glass of milk and 2 little wine glasses of water, am LOCO


 


w0t?


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 16, 2007)

Love you hornet :shock: lol j/k


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

lol i feel like listning to coal chamber now


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

lilmissrazz said:


> Love you hornet :shock: lol j/k



LOVE YOU LILMISSR......oh....you were joking


----------



## kelly (Aug 16, 2007)

hornet you're like Milhouse from the Simpsons.....nobody likes you...


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 16, 2007)

awe *hugs* let me play with Lilmisstawny and ill luv ya


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

kelly said:


> hornet you're like Milhouse from the Simpsons.....nobody likes you...



i'm loved


----------



## pugsly (Aug 16, 2007)

This thread went downhill fast..


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

its late....and i'm on a caffine/sugar/nicotene high


----------



## PhilK (Aug 17, 2007)

pugsly said:


> This thread went downhill fast..


I wonder how that happened
Am I crazy or were those pictures just the same as most GTP pictures I've seen?


----------



## Kurto (Aug 17, 2007)

the same or not, I'm still *green* with envy...


----------



## Elfir (Aug 17, 2007)

grass snakes are nice.,


----------



## stagz (Aug 17, 2007)

Kurto said:


> Just poking around the web and found this -
> 
> http://www.moreliapythons.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16096
> 
> there some sweet photos, makes me jealous I still have 12 months wait for my Level 2 license, do'h.




wow ive never really been into GTP's but that one is absolutely stunning!


----------



## cray (Aug 18, 2007)

*Dam fine pics of top GTP.*

........let me steal mine eyes from that which I desire, so as to protect my heart from pain........ and save my bank account .


----------



## oxyranus (Aug 23, 2007)

very nice.Might just sell the car and ride the pushy.


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW!! you took the words right out of my mouth oohhh it must have been while you were.... ummmm ok lol (having dreams..) I WANT THAT SNAKE!


----------



## deebo (Aug 23, 2007)

What licence do you need in qld to own one of those bad boys? and how do you obtain it?


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 23, 2007)

with a hell of alot of money! im not sure on the licencing, would like to know that myself. (not that i can afford it!!) im in QLD aswell


----------



## Anthony88 (Aug 23, 2007)

I want one


----------

